# Poa annua



## Gmck1801 (Apr 24, 2020)

What is the best product to use to kill Poa annua? Somwthing that wont kill my bermudagrass lawn


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Negate


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

Image works well, just takes a couple weeks.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Agree that Image works well. I had to apply 2 apps 4 weeks apart. Knocked out an area in my neighbor's yard that was seriously infested. Lots of yellowing in that area as the poa died.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I'm curious about Negate.

Certainty takes care of it too. It's a slow kill. Stops growth the day you spray, turns brown 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## 1stKnuckleHOC (Sep 7, 2020)

use image. negate works well, but isn't really worth the extra hassle


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Revolver is the best IMO.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Negate is one of the best choices; see below. I personally just used some to knock out a bad infestation in my yard due to a PreM failure. Image works fine for small amounts of poa but works VERY slow and will take at least a month before you see it turn yellow.

http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/search-weed.aspx?SpeciesType=Turfgrass&PrePost=Post&TurfGrass=1&OrnamentalType=&Ornamental=&OrnamentalName=&WeedType=&WID=70


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Doesn't image beat up bermuda coming out of dormancy? That's why I went with certainty.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

david_ said:


> Doesn't image beat up bermuda coming out of dormancy? That's why I went with certainty.


I hope not. I just sprayed my backyard that has a bad POA infestation.


----------



## Ppb1203 (Jun 17, 2020)

I have used Certainty on my zoysia both in and coming out of dormancy for several years with great results. Neighbors seeds blow in, so can never stop it unfortunately.


----------



## ithink02 (Mar 6, 2021)

Theycallmemrr said:


> david_ said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't image beat up bermuda coming out of dormancy? That's why I went with certainty.
> ...


Does anyone have experience in spraying Image on a lawn coming out of dormancy?

I sprayed Image even though I saw green bermuda popping up. If I had had Certainty in hand, I would have sprayed it. But the infestation was so bad. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Spot sprayed Certainty + Speed Zone yesterday. First time I've used Certainty to target poa, so I'll be interested to see how it does. I've used Image in the past with spotty success.


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

Sprayed some poa on Saturday, wondering how long it takes to start to see signs of it dying? Also, what rate did you spray? Full rate?


----------



## Ppb1203 (Jun 17, 2020)

Mew, in NC during Jan and Feb, it takes about 4-5 weeks after applying Certainty before I see heavy discoloring of poa annum. I also will hit it twice, but I use targeted plant spraying not universally across the lawn.


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

If I had a ton of broadleaf with a good bit of Poa mixed in, what would be my best bet to see signs of them both dying the fastest?

What or what combination would I need to spray in order to see the quickest devastation of both broadleaf and poa?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

quickest? glyphosate if your bermuda is still dormant.

Otherwise, I have found msm plus dicamba knocks down most broadleafs when it's still cool. THe dicamba knocks the majority down pretty fast. the stuff that lingers, msm will get. When hot, msm can be brutal, so I switch to celsius once it's fully warmed up. There is always 24D for broadlefs as well. I haven't found anything that I feel knocks tramp grasses down quickly other than glyphosate.

If you didn't run a Pre-M last fall, that would be your best bet for next year.


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

Darth_V8r said:


> quickest? glyphosate if your bermuda is still dormant.
> 
> Otherwise, I have found msm plus dicamba knocks down most broadleafs when it's still cool. THe dicamba knocks the majority down pretty fast. the stuff that lingers, msm will get. When hot, msm can be brutal, so I switch to celsius once it's fully warmed up. There is always 24D for broadlefs as well. I haven't found anything that I feel knocks tramp grasses down quickly other than glyphosate.
> 
> If you didn't run a Pre-M last fall, that would be your best bet for next year.


Mostly green at this point, so I'll avoid the Glyphosate for sure. I'm not 100% confident in my spraying abilities so MSM makes me a little nervous based on what I've read, but might try my hand with it at some point.

Sounds like just a 3-way would knock down the broad leaf pretty quick? Any particular one?

Just curious what others do. I could see where if you were called by a customer, they would want to see results ASAP. Waiting 3-5 weeks on Celsius/Certainty would be pretty hard if you were a paying customer.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I just sprayed Celsius/Certainty on my Poa. I'm fine waiting a few weeks for it to go away, I'm only 50% green now.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Speedzone Southern is likely your best bet for a fast kill broadleaf, many species affected.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

For poa - Monument, Revolver, Katana, Rimsulfuron, paired with something like Princep (Simazine) or Sencor
Less effective - Certainty, Celsius, Image, MSM, Negate (MSM + low dose Rimsulfuron)


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Movingshrub said:


> For poa - Monument, Revolver, Katana, Rimsulfuron, paired with something like Princep (Simazine) or Sencor
> Less effective - Certainty, Celsius, Image, MSM, Negate (MSM + low dose Rimsulfuron)


@Movingshrub What about Negate plus Simazine? Or Certainty plus Simazine?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Jagermeister said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > For poa - Monument, Revolver, Katana, Rimsulfuron, paired with something like Princep (Simazine) or Sencor
> ...


Those would both be contenders. I would take negative and siamzine over certainty and simazine because the rimsulfuron is more effective on Poa. With that said, I haven't used negate and I don't know if there are all in one MSM and rimsulfuron prills or if there are people for each AI; if the second that could make it challenge to get the desired AI for smaller sized tank mixes.

Furthermore, three MOAs for the win. No matter what, you just want the plant dead.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Movingshrub said:


> Jagermeister said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


@Movingshrub I haven't used Negate yet either but in my research and reviewing the label in detail, you have to create a concentrate in 1 gallon of water. You can't use a partial amount due to 'varying prill sizes'. The label states the concentrate is 'stable' in 7+ pH water so I was planning to get a gallon of distilled water and dump the entire bottle (covers a full acre). So that would give me enough for 3 applications (fall, spring, and then maybe spot spraying if any poa still breaks through). The MSM component cleans up any broadleaf weeds that may break through as well. Seems economical for $55.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Jagermeister I don't think the product will last that long once mixed. My guess is it will last a few days based on some other similar products.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Movingshrub said:


> @Jagermeister I don't think the product will last that long once mixed. My guess is it will last a few days based on some other similar products.


@Movingshrub Thanks for calling that out....bursts my bubble! Why would the label say it is stable in 7+ pH water below 100 deg F then? I have read the Q&A within DOMYOWN.com and it says the solution should last a month but was hoping for longer to get more apps out of it. I sent a questions to Quali Pro so will see if they respond.

Anyone out there have any experience with Negate and how long the shelf life is once dissolved?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Jagermeister you may be right. It might last a really long time. Call the manufacturer and ask.

I've seen some products that only last a few days to a week, depending on pH. However, with distilled water your results may be much better.


----------

